# Custom handmade Acoustic Guitars from Sask, Canada VIDEO!



## Jasrelic (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, anyone in the market for a custom (built to your specs) acoustic guitar? Check out this video!
Awesome guitars, great prices and i'm very surprised that this company isn't as known as they should be.... This is a recording i did with mine the other day...its the first recorded "acoustic" tone I've tried to do so keep that in mind... 

[video=youtube;Bz8oi7pK94M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz8oi7pK94M[/video]


----------

